# Grinding issue with brakes?



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

the brakes should last a lot longer than 12k miles... they might need adjustment, or the discs might need to be resurfaced? there could be something between the pad and the disc...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cdorner90 said:


> I recently bought a 2014 cruze rs. I noticed when im braking there is a noticeable sound coming from the rear. Its almost like a excessive wear sound as if the brakes were low. I bought the car with 9800 miles and it now has 11500 miles. I was wondering if anyone else has had issue with the rear brakes making noise.


Very sorry for this! If you need any assistance into the dealership, please do not hesitate to reach out to us in a private message! We would be happy to contact them on your behalf. Looking forward to assisting! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cdorner90 (Dec 11, 2014)

well the sound went away after i did 2 hard stops today guessing was something stuck between he pad/drum.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just took my ECO MT in for the same issue - grinding feeling like I was starting to hit the replacement warning layer in the pads. I got to inspect the brakes on my car with the overall Service Director and tech. Nothing found and my pads and breaks still look new after nearly 62,000 miles. After I left I did notice my brakes felt a lot smoother, which makes me think there was some dirt between the pads and disks (front) or drums (rear). Opening them up and looking appears to have fixed the problem.


----------

